# handrail fillet install question



## masonite (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello, Ill be installing a cherry handrail over a metal rail (interior residential). My customer would like to have a fillet (bottom filler) installed as well to hide the metal toprail and to make the handrail look continuous. Im not sure how to attach the fillet to (through?) the metal rail? The handrail is a 2-1/4" oval. The metal toprail is 1-1/4" x 1/4" thick, the fillet will be about 5/16" x 1-3/8" wide. A channel would be cut in handrail so the fillet would protrude (reveal) about 1/16". The fillet would be made up of approx. 4" long pieces that would fit between ea baluster.

Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

i would just use panel adhesive


----------



## masonite (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks for the idea...I was thinking some sort of adhesive as well but was concerned about these pieces starting to pop off in a couple years...is there something specific about "panel" adhesive? Im not familiar with that. Dave


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

If you use adhesive, grab the PL polyeurethane.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

adhesive or drill bits. If you wanted to spend the cash have the metal rail drilled out every 4"-5" (baluster spacing) then glue and nail


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm a little confused. You say it's a metal rail, but your going to just fill in between the balusters? Are the balusters iron or wood? If wood, why the iron top rail? If iron, how do you propose to fill the gaps at the sides of the balusters? I assume the iron balusters aren't 1 1/4" wide.
Joe


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm convinced that adding the fillet will look bad. I'd plow the rail so that the metal is slightly recessed...maybe 1/16 to 1/8", & call it a day. There is a local company that does all their iron rails that way, & looks ok. People don't generally fixate on what's under the rail.
I use a wood fillet with a square mortise for the balusters on ours, but thats just me. 
Joe


----------

